# Grand Theft Auto: Vice City - Won't run!



## Sport1901966 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, I bought Vice City a while ago (all legal from shop) and installed it on my desktop with no problems. Recently I bought a laptop, specs

- 512 ram
- 3.06 ghz pentium 4
- 60 gb memory
- 64 mg NVidia GeForce FX 5200

Generally better than my desktop, and GTA 3 runs perfectly on the laptop. When I installed GTA: VC the installation went fine, but when it came to playing it after clicking on the exe file the mouse pointer changed to the spinning disk for a couple of seconds and then nothing happens. I tried updating my graphics driver, installing DirectX 9.0. Any help would be really appreciated, I've been trying to get this working for ages!!! Thanks


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Try updating the sound drivers also.


----------



## Sport1901966 (Dec 22, 2004)

Apparently the driver is up to date, thanks for the suggestion tho, any other ideas?


----------



## clutch06 (Jan 3, 2005)

Your laptop probably came with XP SP2. I don't think you can get Vice City to work if installed after SP2. I have the same problem with my desktop and laptop.


----------



## powerfool (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the same problem with Vice City and with Beach Life. Actually, I had no problem with Vice City when I first installed. I noticed though that after installing ACDSee and Winamp (I'm not sure which one makes the problem) GTA stopped running. Of course, not using these programs is not a solution. Apparently, reinstalling the game didn't help. I also erased all the entries I found in the registry that were related to it. 
A solution would be highly appreciated!
Dimitris


P.S.: I have SP1 not SP2.

:4-dontkno


----------



## fmcginn69 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Problem with GTA: Vice City*

I am also having problems running GTA: Vice City. 

Specs:

Win XP SP2
Intel P4 3.2 GHz
1 GB RAM
ATI X800 XT Graphics Card (256 MB)
Sound Blaster Auidgy

I have updated video, display, and sound drivers. I took this software back to Best Buy in attempt to get refund because it didn't run. They were able to install and run it on a machine running Win XP with SP2, so I took it back home to try and figure out what's wrong.

Anybody know if this could be related to the 256 MB graphics card? I have had to install patches for other games that had problems (i.e., Halo).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## powerfool (Jan 30, 2005)

Try to get a no-cd crack. I used one I downloaded from megagames and the game started. Still, it asks for the play disk. Anyway. Try the crack!
:wave:


----------

